# 2012 calender contest. Voting time. :)



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

You can see the topic here. :3 I just thought it would make things a lot less confusing if I just made a new topic for voting. Hope its okay.  
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=14444&p=129464#p129464

The way I'm going to do this is any month with 3 + pictures will go into voting by you guys and the top two from each month will go on to our judges. 
Any month with 2 pictures will just go to the judges. Any month with one picture (I think we have one) automatically wins that month. 
The cover picture will be chosen when the judges vote. :3

You can vote and see the entries here. 
http://2012calendercontest.blogspot.com/
I've never used this voting site before so please let me know if you encounter any errors. I'll work my best to fix them. ^-^
Polls close on Nov 29th at 9pm EST. :3 So get your vote on. :mrgreen:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I didn't see a poll for May or April... maybe I missed it?
Great turnout!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I think that they only had one or two entries, so they're going straight to the judges.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Christemo said:


> I think that they only had one or two entries, so they're going straight to the judges.


* re-reads*
:lol: duh. oops!  
Had my wisdom teeth out... not 100% free of the drugs yet haha


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

DexterTheHog said:


> Christemo said:
> 
> 
> > I think that they only had one or two entries, so they're going straight to the judges.
> ...


At least you're not laying on the couch telling your mom repeatedly that she's 6'2 until 3 am.


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

if milly wins for November i will buy her a new set of liners!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol 
Vote everyone!  Only a couple of more days of voting left. o.o


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Only about 12 more hours for voting. o.o Go go go.


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

when will we know who the judges picked out of the top two?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll post it both this and the main forum so just keep an eye out D; Hopefully they'll only take a day or so


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Voting polls are now closed.  I tallied up the results and here are the finalists! Yay

Jan
1. Submitted by Sar-uh (23 votes 50%)
3. Submitted by CourtneyFaye (19 votes 41.3%)

Feb
1. Puddin submitted by pooki3 (43 votes 52.44%)
2. Hejji submitted by I<3Hejji (18 votes 21.95%)

June
1. Berko submitted by pooki3 (43 votes 42.16%)
2. Carlos submitted by SaltAndExtraPepper (28 votes 27.45%)

July
3. Sookie submitted by Ipercz (30 votes 88.24%)
2. Snuffles submitted by Katie Shaw (3 votes 8.82%)

Aug
3. Oliver submitted by Claire12491 (55 votes 60.44%)
4. Regina submitted by Reginasmommy (21 votes 23.08%)

Sept
3. Ozzy submitted by Sunnyside (17 votes 58.62%)
1. Dexter submitted by DexterTheHog (11 votes 37.93%)

Nov
3. Milly submitted by farmgirl (31 votes 44.29%)
4. Oilver submitted by Claire12491 (29 votes 41.43%)

Dec
3. Carlos submitted by SaltAndExtraPepper (32 votes 64%)
1. Submitted by Sarahg (17 votes 34%)


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

did they vote yet! :shock: hahahaha im so anxious! :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Haha, just waiting on one more judge.  If she doesn't give me the results but tomorrow morning (like 9:30ish) then I'll go with the numbers that I have. :3


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

The winners are -drum roll-
January: 3. Submitted by CourtneyFaye 
Feb: 1. Puddin submitted by pooki3
March: Dexter submitted by DexterTheHog
April: Submitted by Sarahg 
May: Chia submitted by for the <3 of quills
June: 2. Carlos submitted by SaltAndExtraPepper
July: 3. Sookie submitted by lpercz
Aug: 4. Regina submitted by Reginasmommy
Sept: 1. Dexter submitted by DexterTheHog 
Oct: Opal submitted by ShutUpAndSmile
Nov: 3. Milly submitted by farmgirl 
Dec: 1. Submitted by Sarahg
Wow my judges had a hard time with this. The cover was even harder for them to choose but -another drum roll-
Sookie submitted by Ipercz (July) won.  
Yay!
If you want to know the exact results (like who one by how much) submitted PM me with your e-mail and I'll send you the excel sheet(Judges names are not listed for privacy). I couldn't figure out how to attach it. And it was a lot to write. o.o
The calendar came out great. =D
You can purchase the calender here: http://www.lulu.com/product/calendar/20 ... r/18714080
50% of the proceeds will go to the hedgehog welfare society!


----------

